# OT< but maybe relevant



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Does anyone know what kind of handgun that two year old got a hold of out of the Mother's purse in Idaho? There
's no way my two year old Grandson could squeeze the trigger on a double action that I know of.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I think someone said it was a S&W shield.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There is more than one way to pull a trigger.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

That's what I said earlier. I have doubts that a 2 year old is capable to pull a DA trigger. And how I realize not only in this forum, many doubt the media story. Not enough interviews to make a picture no meat to the story so someone could go there and check something out. A story out of the mainstream media blue sky. If this would be real, the proffessional opinionators of the main stream media would be on already day and night. We would be bombarded how a toddler pulls a DA trigger. The story is in my opinion a Potemkin Village, even if they show me a actress with tears on life TV.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

ABCNews said:


> Meanwhile, the Kootenai County Sheriff's Office on Wednesday afternoon released a few more details about the incident. The boy removed the 9mm semi-automatic handgun from his mother's purse and shot her once in the head, killing her instantly, the sheriff's office said.


That's the best I could find.

Source: Correction: Wal-Mart Shooting-Idaho Story - ABC News


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Interestingly, a lot of the recent reports refer to it as a "small-calibre handgun" which may be just the news folks having NO idea what 9mm is in "American" units.... Or they may all the 45-nuts.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

From a few of the reports I've read it appears the gun may have been an M&P Shield. If this is true, then there was no double action pistol involved in the shooting.

The M&P design is classed as DAO. However in reality, it is technically a SAO design. DAO pistols have triggers which perform two tasks; 1) the trigger either cocks or completes the cocking of a striker or hammer, and 2) the trigger releases the striker or hammer to fire a cartridge. The M&P design does not do this.

With the M&P, the striker is held in a fully cocked condition. All the trigger does is contact the sear and cause it to release the striker. Yes it also frees the striker block safety to allow the striker to move forward, but then that is not considered as a distinct part of the definition, DAO.

Depending upon the trigger pull weight of the gun, it is entirely possible that a 2-year old child could discharge an M&P Shield that has a round chambered.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

A 2 year old kid would probably hold the gun in both hands anyway. The grip in one hand, pull the trigger with the other.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I am not saying it is impossible, 9 year old survive a airplane crash walking miles after miles and crossing even 12 feet creeks. I am saying I don't believe it.
Just measured on the media noise. Normally their would be at least in CNA/ABC TV 2 distinct professional originators that explain to me when, how and why it happen. This morning one of this TV special opinionators explained to me, where the 9 year old sits in the airplane, why the airplane crashed and exactly how it happen that the girl survived.

From the shooting incident in Waly just plain silence. Information on it very sparse if any. The location very, very weak and remote, no real names nothing, absolutely no info no opinions, no specialist explaining how a toddler pulls a trigger, no how dangerous it is to carry a gun in public,... nothing. In this anti gun hype at the moment and no one has an main stream opinion. Like I said before, not only me find that very strange.
But interesting. When the TV not alarms and tells the liberals to demonstrate, the liberals keep silence.

Sure, a little Sparrow could drop a little rock on a hill and form a snowslide that wiped a entire village out. Sure it can happen but honestly without any opinionated anti gun TV coverage? Are U sure?.... Sure it could happen and I saw it on Bugs Bunny TV too. But really a toddler....? I doubt it, the liberals just keep to quiet about it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I am not saying it is impossible, 9 year old survive a airplane crash walking miles after miles and crossing even 12 feet creeks. I am saying I don't believe it.
> 
> <snip>


I'll bet you believe everything you read on FaceBook, though....


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

What is FaceBook?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> What is FaceBook?


Hah! That is a variation on my question: Why is there a FaceBook?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> Hah! That is a variation on my question: Why is there a FaceBook?


So that expat Old Pharts like me can keep in touch with friends from their childhood without having to actually REMEMBER their addresses...

Heaven forfend!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

hillman said:


> A 2 year old kid would probably hold the gun in both hands anyway. The grip in one hand, pull the trigger with the other.


And it could be a 2 yr old child who is on the 3 yr old side of it. My little girl turns 3 this month, which means she is "2 yrs old", and could easily pull the trigger on my VP9 or her mother's Shield. There is a huge difference in a child who just turned 2 vs one who is about to turn 3.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I am not saying it is impossible, 9 year old survive a airplane crash walking miles after miles and crossing even 12 feet creeks. I am saying I don't believe it.
> Just measured on the media noise. Normally their would be at least in CNA/ABC TV 2 distinct professional originators that explain to me when, how and why it happen. This morning one of this TV special opinionators explained to me, where the 9 year old sits in the airplane, why the airplane crashed and exactly how it happen that the girl survived.
> 
> From the shooting incident in Waly just plain silence. Information on it very sparse if any. The location very, very weak and remote, no real names nothing, absolutely no info no opinions, no specialist explaining how a toddler pulls a trigger, no how dangerous it is to carry a gun in public,... nothing. In this anti gun hype at the moment and no one has an main stream opinion. Like I said before, not only me find that very strange.
> ...


One thing to consider is the location. Idaho is a very conservative state, and it could be that the community has just accepted it for what it is, a very tragic accident, and closed it up. If it were to have happened in say NY or CA, or even FL, then you can almost guarantee the media coverage would be going crazy.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> DCBHM
> One thing to consider is the location. Idaho is a very conservative state, and it could be that the community has just accepted it for what it is, a very tragic accident, and closed it up. If it were to have happened in say NY or CA, or even FL, then you can almost guarantee the media coverage would be going crazy.


And you believe that the liberal media would really care what the local people think? Interesting view. 
That would mean that the people in Ferguson ask for looting, stealing, burning their streets and houses and kicking people to death? No sir-, no one ask for that and the locals in Ferguson didn't like what the liberals brought over them at all, besides the local street gangs and may be but not all local food stamp queens and kings. The majority of them were carried in by the Unions and the Democratic Party clubs around the state by bus.

Zimmermann? Do you really think the Media with their racist agenda cared what the locals think? Obama said (only so you remember): "If I would have a son, he would look like Trayvon Martin". George Zimmerman Trial & Trayvon Martin Case - CBS News
That made it and heated the racism in the entire nation over the boiling point. Obama the liberal as the big Uniter of the Nation, the entire Nation uniter he claims- Right?

The media was unstoppable followed Obama letter by letter syllable by syllable. The only thing that stopped the liberals was that they could no longer hide the truth and then right after, they became very quiet on that subject. In fact they don't even want to be reminded what they did after that.

BTW do you know what happen to Mr. Zimmermann and his Family after the liberals spread hate and hate all over the entire Nation? I mean the entire Family his wife and children, including Brothers and Sisters, Aunts and Uncles, Nephew and Nice that was named with first, last names and addresses and employers by New York Times and Washington Post? No? - I believe you.

I don't take the argument about a conservative state and area at all. Liberals don't care how often and how many they have to kill or harm when it means to gain the greater good to spread World-Marxism their Paradise on Earth that everything is for free. The history is full of that insanity and it is really not a difficult task to find that out. 
The only thing is, they have to be able to denial it ever happen or that they did know. That does it for any liberal. Back in the Nurnberg trials they said they didn't know, they said they didn't support that, and or they didn't do it, even when they lived in the 4th floor of the Apartment house with the clear view of the ovens of Dachau.

BTW do you know who is absolutely equal with the others and who gets free everything even healthcare, goods, shelter and food? No? I tell you. 
Cattle live for free. Cattle that is. But do you know why a Farmer keeps Cattle including free Healthcare, goods, shelters and feeds them for free?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Under certain circumstances a child as young as 6 mos (if not younger) can make a gun fire.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

True, but I doubt it. 
Like I said the media is too quiet on it and the location and circumstances are so far and weak mentioned. Normally the main strem media and their self proclaimed specialists would be all over 24/7 on TV. Interview even with the shoping cart that the toddler was in, wourld be 24/7 on 400 chanels. Calibers, Wound channels would be discussed and the brand name of the gun would be blamed for a missfire. The smart gun woulod be on TV for sure. 
The major would appologice that weapons are alowed in his town, the police would state statistics about gun violence. Sorry It is just to quied around this story. 

But - It is posible. 
I heared a men fall out of a window in the 4th floor and survived and had only a brocken arm, leg and hip. 
Well yea - it is posible.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> And you believe that the liberal media would really care what the local people think? Interesting view.
> That would mean that the people in Ferguson ask for looting, stealing, burning their streets and houses and kicking people to death? No sir-, no one ask for that and the locals in Ferguson didn't like what the liberals brought over them at all, besides the local street gangs and may be but not all local food stamp queens and kings. The majority of them were carried in by the Unions and the Democratic Party clubs around the state by bus.
> 
> Zimmermann? Do you really think the Media with their racist agenda cared what the locals think? Obama said (only so you remember): "If I would have a son, he would look like Trayvon Martin". George Zimmerman Trial & Trayvon Martin Case - CBS News
> ...


You have a lot to learn about this country yet. I would recommend that you stop watching so much TV and getting wrapped up in conspiracy theories.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

*You have a lot to learn about this country yet. I would recommend that you stop watching so much TV and getting wrapped up in conspiracy theories.*
Now I can see it too. No! - in this country it can never happen, silly me the people here in the US will never fall for marxism and the dream of free stuff. You right, I still have to learn a lot about people. Sure.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What does that have to do with anything? One thing about this country is that there is an ebb and flow. Some parts of this country are still stuck in the 70s while other parts would like to claim they are trend setters for the future, but the fact is that no matter where you go, people are different and EVERYTHING isn't some conspiracy as you seem to think. 

Sure, on the whole, the country is in a stupor about the political landscape. Anyone who honestly believes the GOP is anymore concerned about the people than the Liberals are really don't get it, but that does not mean that the people in a conservative town in a conservative state can't or won't drive any real media coverage of a situation completely away. However, I didn't say that is what happened. I said it is something to consider. 

Also, you might want to think about how you respond to everyone who may not always agree with you. We all have different perspectives, and this is a discussion forum, and yes, sometimes things get a little heated...but on the whole it is a pretty well regulated board with a vastly mature group. You don't have to be so combative over everything. Just food for thought.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> What does that have to do with anything? One thing about this country is that there is an ebb and flow. Some parts of this country are still stuck in the 70s while other parts would like to claim they are trend setters for the future, but the fact is that no matter where you go, people are different and EVERYTHING isn't some conspiracy as you seem to think.
> 
> Sure, on the whole, the country is in a stupor about the political landscape. Anyone who honestly believes the GOP is anymore concerned about the people than the Liberals are really don't get it, but that does not mean that the people in a conservative town in a conservative state can't or won't drive any real media coverage of a situation completely away. However, I didn't say that is what happened. I said it is something to consider.
> 
> Also, you might want to think about how you respond to everyone who may not always agree with you. We all have different perspectives, and this is a discussion forum, and yes, sometimes things get a little heated...but on the whole it is a pretty well regulated board with a vastly mature group. You don't have to be so combative over everything. Just food for thought.


It's a polarization thing. I've noticed that, although I consider myself a centrist, I increasingly see the handiwork of the *plutocrats* everywhere. Everywhere.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

hillman said:


> It's a polarization thing. I've noticed that, although I consider myself a centrist, I increasingly see the handiwork of the *plutocrats* everywhere. Everywhere.


I consider myself to be more of a conservative libertarian, and I use the word libertarian cautiously b/c I DO NOT want to be identified with that group, Libertarian. I'm really more of a cross btwn the libertarian and the anarcho-capitalist. From my point of view, nothing is more important than individual liberty, and it bothers me to see any group try to force it's way on another. The problem I have with a governing body telling a society what to do is that when one side wins, it only gives precedent for the government to force the other side's view. When groups rule the day, the individual suffers.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey, I just asked what kind of gun It was. Lighten up!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Tangof said:


> View attachment 735
> Hey, I just asked what kind of gun It was. Lighten up!


Oh - answer is "We don't know fully, yet."


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Gun and purse revealed in shooting of Idaho mom by her toddler

As mentioned the pistol was a S&W Shield in 9mm.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

denner said:


> Gun and purse revealed in shooting of Idaho mom by her toddler
> 
> As mentioned the pistol was a S&W Shield in 9mm.


Thanks.


----------

